# Anyone else have it 24/7



## Badger

I've had this disorder 24/7 for several months, while most have it in episodes.


----------



## Sgoodman91

Going on 2 years 24/7.


----------



## RedSky

I have had 24/7 DR for ten years now


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Badger said:


> while most have it in episodes.


This is not true. Most people I've talked to in the DP Community, since 2009, the vast majority of them have been having it 24/7.

In fact, episodic DP is more rare, and actually what characterizes 'Depersonalization Disorder' is the quality of it being Chronic, as in 24/7.

I've had DP for almost 14 years now, every second of every day.


----------



## eddy1886

24 / 7 in the early years until meds saved my life...

It is now episodic only during times of extreme stress....Hence i avoid stress like the plague...In fact I have slowed my life down totally over the last number of years...The fast pace of modern living was just too much for me to cope with...


----------



## AshleyFS

I have depersonalization 24/7 and derealization in episodes. My derealization usually only acts up when I get paranoid or other form of anxiety start to become apparent.


----------



## FranticallyNumb

Pretty much, yeh. Well that's not true. I'll have a row of days where the dp is there but very much in the background and I do feel more normal/happy-like, almost manic. And then randomly I'll get a troubling thought/memory about the beginning months of my dissociative experience or perhaps an overthinking of why my memories feel distant or my mannerisms/behavior and I'll tremble, body will go cold and hot, sharp head aches, feet going numb, and I'm in constant panic/paranoia for the next few days. Something unexpectedly will trigger me to fight the feeling/regain sanity, feel optimistic and then I'll feel happy and peppy again. Repeat. Every time it's this loss and then recovery of hope and identity, such exhaustion and fury. I'm sorry for all the detail and negativity here D= Not an uplifting answer...I've had dp for almost 9 years now.


----------



## dreamedm

eddy1886 said:


> 24 / 7 in the early years until meds saved my life...
> 
> It is now episodic only during times of extreme stress....Hence i avoid stress like the plague...In fact I have slowed my life down totally over the last number of years...The fast pace of modern living was just too much for me to cope with...


So you're feeling normal otherwise, thanks to the meds? Not numbed out or anything?


----------



## Billy D.P.

Is it safe to say drug induced is more likely to be 24-7? Sure seems like it...


----------



## reactor

eddy1886 said:


> 24 / 7 in the early years until meds saved my life...
> 
> It is now episodic only during times of extreme stress....Hence i avoid stress like the plague...In fact I have slowed my life down totally over the last number of years...The fast pace of modern living was just too much for me to cope with...


you feel symptom free most of the time?


----------



## reactor

RedSky said:


> I have had 24/7 DR for ten years now


awesome. very inspirational


----------



## eddy1886

dreamedm said:


> So you're feeling normal otherwise, thanks to the meds? Not numbed out or anything?


I still have alot of DP symptoms but the medicine takes the overwhelming power out of the symptoms and as a result i can function....I have never been totally DP free since i deveoped it but as a result of meds I can function....And from where i was that is huge for me....When i had DP in its chronic form I was literally left totally incapacitated squirming in my bed in absolute hell....Low dose anti psychotic took me out of that state and handed me a big chunk of my life back...

I wouldnt wish were I was on my worst enemy...I came so close to taking my own life several times..In fact at the time if euthanasia had been legal in this country I would have taken that option in an instant....Not today though...Today im normally a 6 out of 10 and that is fine by me....


----------



## Natee

eddy1886 said:


> I still have alot of DP symptoms but the medicine takes the overwhelming power out of the symptoms and as a result i can function....I have never been totally DP free since i deveoped it but as a result of meds I can function....And from where i was that is huge for me....When i had DP in its chronic form I was literally left totally incapacitated squirming in my bed in absolute hell....Low dose anti psychotic took me out of that state and handed me a big chunk of my life back...
> 
> I wouldnt wish were I was on my worst enemy...I came so close to taking my own life several times..In fact at the time if euthanasia had been legal in this country I would have taken that option in an instant....Not today though...Today im normally a 6 out of 10 and that is fine by me....


Can you tell me what anti psychotic they gave you? I just started Wellbutrin a week ago but I don't think that's the route I need to go. I told the doctor and neurologist how I feel and I don't think they really understand it.

I have DP 24/7 now, it all started after smoking some laced weed (pupils were dilated like crazy, freaked me out) and then the DP started the next day and lasted 7 days. I woke up on the 8th morning and it was completely gone, I was me again and so relieved. It stayed gone for 6 months and came back off and on last August after some stressful events, now it's back 24-7 since January.


----------



## eddy1886

Sulpiride (200mg once a day in the morning time) Its a minimum dose!


----------



## Conansam1

Yes, I have had it since January 26, 1973, 24/7. I obviously had to learn how to adjust to it.


----------



## Betts17

21 years. Not 24/7 thankfully. This is life though. Some of us just have it worse than others.


----------



## rose1523

I know this reply is 3 years late but i just found out about this term at all. Ive had this for as long as i can remember, not in episodes but 24/7. It would get worse with social anxiety, anxiety in general, etc and it wouldnt be as bad at all when im having a break down but it would still be there. I dont remember a time i didnt have this, for years i thought i was the only one and that i was weird. I dont know what life is without this disorder. I have yet to be diagnosed but im almost positive ive found my answers.


----------



## Turkeyvulture24

24/7 for 1 year.


----------



## IsabellaM

Hi I'm new here and as I'm reading the posts I'm so happy to see that what I'm experiencing isn't just happening to me. I'm not alone. Unlike some, I have no idea what triggered it for me but I've had it for about 4 years now 24/7. In the beginning I cried every day because all I wanted was for this to stop but I had to grow to adjust. Therapy helped but I am no longer going. I did have an edible and freaked out from it but not sure if that triggered because symptoms didn't start until a day or few after I came down from it. I also have had some very triggering life situations come my way. I don't know what caused it but I can feel it getting worse these past weeks. I think talking will help so here I am.


----------



## PerfectFifth

24/7 for a decade+.


----------



## REB

16 years.


----------



## LizFerret

rose1523 said:


> I know this reply is 3 years late but i just found out about this term at all. Ive had this for as long as i can remember, not in episodes but 24/7. It would get worse with social anxiety, anxiety in general, etc and it wouldnt be as bad at all when im having a break down but it would still be there. I dont remember a time i didnt have this, for years i thought i was the only one and that i was weird. I dont know what life is without this disorder. I have yet to be diagnosed but im almost positive ive found my answers.


----------



## LizFerret

Same here, non stop dpdr.
Taking meds, the condition got better with meds, time and rest.


----------



## LizFerret

My personal issue is that I am trying to figure out when my dpdr started but cannot.
I have been to the depts of it and back. 
Some parts of my life were so painful that I barely remember. I felt like a zombie few last years before "crash". Eventually it got unbearable.
After years of meds and therapy, I am doing pretty good and gradually getting better but not fully recovered yet.


----------

